# Fly Away Lenny Kravitz



## rick08 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey There
I am new to guitars canada and fairly new to guitar.
On the tv show Ice Pilots NWT Fly Away is playing to the opening credits but it is the chords played during the ending credits that i am trying to figure out.
I cant seem to find any tabs or video that shows this chord progression. If any one has any tips feel free to answer back.
Thank You for your time,
Rick Duff


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

From what I remember from way back when the band I was in was covering this, it's pretty basic barre chord stuff (Amaj-Bmaj-Cmaj-Gmaj-Dmaj). Start at the 5th fret and move up the neck...........there are a couple of break-downs (lot's of wah pedal!!) but that's about it. Pretty simple song. The rhythm and groove is what makes the song.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe this will help, found it by searching on a site called google lol

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/l/lenny_kravitz/fly_away_crd.htm?no_splash


----------

